# what materials make car reflector bright?



## picard (Nov 24, 2005)

Has anyone examine the reflectors of new car models? I notice that Lexus reflectors seem different from BMW. Does the reflector play big role in light brightness in 2 different brand name cars; one assumes both car manufacturers use same watt bulb in the reflector. 


Honda accord reflector doesn't seem to be as shiny as lexus. Does anyone know what kind of substance that compose from the reflector?  :buddies:


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 25, 2005)

I too have been seeing a change in headlights in new model cars. My aunt's rental car is a 2005 new style VW Jetta and the light comming out of it us much whiter and brighter than my older Jetta...and i just replaced my bulbs with Philips Vision Plus Bulbs.

The new Jetta was using a European Code (E-Code) reflector setup that gives it a sharp cutoff beam pattern. But the color and intensity of the light is much brighter than previous models and other cars as well. 

There could be a combination of factors, but my guess for brighter light lies in better beam managment. These new headlights are doing a better job at actually focusing the light rather than just spilling it out. LOTS of Japanese and European cars in the 2005/2006 model years have some pretty decent light coverage up front and a good combination of throw. Driving along side a lot of these cars on the freeway sure does put my headlights to shame.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Nov 25, 2005)

Are you sure they're not HID :thinking: 

 
That would be comparing apples to oranges


----------



## Wim Hertog (Nov 25, 2005)

picard said:


> Honda accord reflector doesn't seem to be as shiny as lexus. Does anyone know what kind of substance that compose from the reflector?  :buddies:



Most reflectors are made out of plastic or metal with a very thin layer of aluminum damped on it. This is done by heating a piece of alu in a vacuum chamber. The alu will evaporate and form an even coating on the reflector.


----------

